# (H) Orks Dwarfs rule books dice (W) SM Mordheim Necro LotR or whatever



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

O.K. I have all the Orks from the AoBR with a mini rulebook red sticks and a set of Dice I also have a set of Dwarfs from the Skull Pass box set again with the mini rule book, red sticks and a set of dice. See pictures. 

I would like any offers for Mordheim, Necromunda, LotR, SM, Warmachine or maybe a little cash What ever you have make me an offer!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

come on people some one make me an offer I'd almost take anything! Would love SM assualt sq, L of the D, drop pod or any other odd ball GW game stuff. Let me know!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

No one needs some Orks or Dwarfs? Or even a rule book or something?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

perhaps better pictures?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

$30 + s/h for either lot pm me if interested.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Still would love to trade or sell this stuff!


----------

